

Why did you leave your last job? - redmattred

Hey guys,<p>I&#x27;m the founder of codejobs.io, a career site for helping developers find jobs they love and stay away from bad companies.<p>With that in mind, I&#x27;m conducting a survey on what is most important to you in a job and why you left your last job.<p>Any stories you can share would be extremely helpful. Here&#x27;s the survey link or free to post on this thread:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;Y6WPXKH<p>Thank you all for your help in advance!<p>~Matt
matt@codejobs.io
======
qubyte
You should probably test your site in Firefox. It looks like a disaster.

~~~
a_5mith
I clicked the link thinking, it can't be that bad. I take it back. The 19
second page load time was a bit grating too...

------
freddealmeida
It wasn't working in chrome as well. Loading forever.

~~~
craftkiller
works fine for me in Chromium 38.0.2125.122 but as mentioned in other comments
the site is a disaster on firefox

